# Rose Bowl Parade



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I am sitting here with my daughters, watching the floats, thinking that if these people concentrated on Halloween stuff....we'd all be dropping our jaws!

We need to create a Halloween Parade!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

agreed


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree. 

The problem is...getting enough of us in a close vacinity. If yall want to come down to Dallas, I'm all for it. If we have to get somewhere like OKC, the police may have a problem with all of us in the DFW/Okie group riding a haunted float through the highways of the bible belt. I'm up for attempting - if Jaybo and Joker are going to stand in some of those harnesses and wave at folks as we go by.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Can you imagine the kickass stuff we'd build!!?? And just think of the PICKETERS!! WOW!
But the parade would have to be at NIGHT....I wanna throw out the candy & lunge at the 5 year olds we drive past!

Halloween parade..what a cool idea....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

halloween parade would indeed be awesome. They have christmas parades, and thanksgiving, even st patricks day, and of course mardi gra, we need a halloween one!!!!

I saw some pictures of the flouts on the news, they look pretty cool, but a zombie here, and a skelly there would just make it.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

this would be really cool. im in.

-BYH


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

You know that parade is 6 miles long? I was in it new years 98/99 for my HS marching band. Yeah it's intense. the only thing that kept me in the parade was knowing they had In N Out Burgers waiting for us at the end. We got apples instead of fries, though. i traded my apple to a vegetarian for her burger and was the envy of all my carnivorous comrades everywhere.

I was in Macy's also. That one was incredibly short... like as long as our small town parades in Nevada. It just took forever because everyone stopped every 15 feet to let a person perform for the cameras. I met Ronald McDonald in front of the Museum of Natural History by Central Park. I asked him what the hell Grimace was. He said "Uhhh... a purple... thing."


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, a parade through the bible belt sounds like fun!! I still say we need to create our own town (I've been looking through the government grant stuff and I think it's feasible...) so we could hold parades anytime we wanted.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in! Ya'll can use Anything of mine that you want.
I want to ride the float too.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> Yeah, a parade through the bible belt sounds like fun!! I still say we need to create our own town (I've been looking through the government grant stuff and I think it's feasible...) so we could hold parades anytime we wanted.


It might be easier to take over a town...become the majority...control the town council....


----------

